# Sleep behavior/falling asleep



## Dudebro (Oct 2, 2010)

My cockatiel Larry grinds his beak when he's going to sleep, is that normal? It's very light and in short bursts and I don't remember him doing it years ago. My theory is that he hears my fiance and I grinding our teeth when we sleep and he's mimicking us. If he wakes up at all he usually does it again until he's asleep. 

I actually found this site by looking for an answer to that. Is this a common behavior or unique to him?


He also does what looks like a yawn but not very often(Slowly opens his beak wide and stretches his neck out, shaking his head at the end). I worry that he's got something stuck in his throat or something but he always seems ok after. Is that normal too?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

He is fine.
Both actions are normal.

Beak grindings says that he is comfortable and happy. Normal for them to do this late in the day, but do it at other times as well.

Yawning the way you see him, is moving settling food.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dudebro (Oct 2, 2010)

Good to know but a little disappointing to hear my theory is debunked.:blush:

Since we're on the subject, I heard it's a bad sign for them to sleep on the bottom of the cage. Larry never used to do that but now he does it from time to time. Is this a sign of old age maybe? I assumed that he was down there and got tired and just went to sleep. He used to go to a certain spot to sleep but nowdays he's a lot less selective. Thanks again.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Hard to say it is old age.
Some Tiels are happy sleeping on a flat platform. 
We have a male Cockatiel that spends a lot of the time backed into a corner on the floor of his cage, but this is a nesty thing.
You could try a flat platform up high and see if he goes there to roost.
As for sleeping anywhere, that may just mean that is happy and feels safe to rest wherever he is at the time. Tiels do a bit of resting during the day.


----------



## Dudebro (Oct 2, 2010)

So what is a sure sign that they're getting old and might not be long for this world? I just wanna have an idea so I can mentally prepare myself. It's always so hard losing a pet but I've never lost one I've been this close to before.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm not sure on the signs of old age...how old is he? Some tiels can live as long as 25yrs, I think (but am not positive) that the oldest recorded was 30yrs old. If you think he might be getting old, a vet check wouldn't hurt. They could run some tests to give him a clean bill of health.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> I'm not sure on the signs of old age...how old is he? Some tiels can live as long as 25yrs, I think (but am not positive) that the oldest recorded was 30yrs old. If you think he might be getting old, a vet check wouldn't hurt. They could run some tests to give him a clean bill of health.


The Cockatiel's lifespan in captivity is generally given as 15–20 years,[6] though it is sometimes given as short as 10–15 years, and there are reports of Cockatiels living as long as 30 years, the oldest confirmed specimen reported being 36 years old.[7] Diet and exercise are major determining factors in cockatiel lifespan.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cockatiel


----------

